
Have You Ever Failed? - peter123
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2009/03/have-you-ever-failed.html
======
jleyank
I've always heard "if you don't fail from time to time, you're not trying hard
enough...". I've failed courses, I've failed job interviews, I've had projects
fail to work, or to deliver. I've had failed relationships, and I've failed to
help people from time to time. Gobs of failures, I guess.

However, I think overall I've been successful, and I've tried to help out
when/where I can. Might I try harder? Certainly, but I'm doing ok.

------
ScottWhigham
I enjoy Brad's posts usually but I just don't get it with this one. This post
might be an inspiration to other potential investors (and maybe that's who
this posts' target audience is) but what am I, the entrepreneur, to get from
this? If you read beteween the lines, it's like, "If you have millions, you
can fail a whole lot - even for years at a time - but, if you have enough
money to stick around for 3-5 years, eventually you'll be successful." No
offense but that's nothing like my life as an entrepreneur.

I'm certainy not preaching that it's okay to fail/succeed/whatever but it just
feels weird for a multi-millionaire investor with a master's degree in
"Management Science" to preach "Never quit" to entrepreneurs. If he was an
entpreneur, I get it - but he isn't - and therefore I don't get it. I like
Brad Feld's advice and topics usually but this one just is not for me.

